# Vibration/Noise 2015 - 1200 miles



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I have had my 2015 as stated above for but 1200 miles.

A vibration like noise, almost like a bad speaker getting too much bass, is beginning to drive me nuts. And, no, it is not the speaker. 

I thought it was from the passenger door but my passenger said there was no noise in her right ear and it was coming from the center of the dashboard.

Anyone else have anything similar? 

Off to maintenance with what I am sure is one of their least favorite complaints as it must be tough to find.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Gone - Warmer Temps?*

Well, it is weird but it is gone. Harmony point with temperatures? No, it was not the fan. But thankfully it has just flat disappeared at least for the last couple of days.>


----------



## MNMurano2015 (Apr 10, 2015)

YES! Wow, I'm so glad someone else is experiencing this! I've had it into two different dealers (and actually have at one of them right now!). One said there was nothing they could do because a.) the car is so new they don't know much about it yet (what?!?), and b.) if someone could be done, it would have to come in the form of a software update from Nissan. They said the latter potentially wouldn't happen for a long time until enough drivers experienced/complained about the same thing in order to make Nissan write updated software for the CVT. 

What's so weird is that yours STOPPED! If you're still checking this forum, could you tell me if it's still stopped and/or what you think may have stopped it?

For me, it happens when I am maintaining a speed between 30 & 45 MPH on flat roads. It drives me CRAZY. i can even hear it over the loud stereo!


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Still There*

Well, it has not stopped and indeed it seems to be at about the same speed.

It is not as significant when the temperature is higher than around 40 degrees. Since I had purchased it in January our temps in WI have not been @ 40 until March.

So, it is still there but subdued to the point it is not driving me crazy... but it was.

Is there somewhere we can begin the complaint chain?


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Again*

What are the temps in your location? I don't think that we should have to put up with it just because it is cold and there is no guarantee it will not come back. But the reason I have not had it to a dealer is because it would not be too difficult to simulate.

I should have got it in there quickly as we do have a Lemon Law in Wisconsin. This should be a qualifier.


----------



## Joe West (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello, here is something that may be the culprit. I don't know how much the 15s have changed from the 09 - 11s but ... under the engine hood .. the plastic piece under the windshield wipers has a felt weatherstrip.

Dirt can get in there and cause a vibration noise. I just learned of this issue and I have it on my 11 Murano. I have not yet had the chance to address it, but no sense waiting for me to try. 

This was told to me by the dealer that they replace that weather strip, and clean out under this piece. On my 11 they say the WWiper arms have to be removed in order to lift this piece.

Dunno if this is it, but maybe .....


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

I think what you are describing is the same issue I'm having with my 2015. It's in the drive line. If you switch from just dive mode to shift mode the noise will go away. I believe Nissan dropped the RPM's at cruising speed in an attempt to help gas mileage. When you do make the shift, the RPM's go up 2 to 3 hundred. So I think the noise is from the engine lugging due to the low RPM. 

I just opened an issue with Nissan on this. The sad part is that it's not helping gas mileage. My 2011 got 26 - 27 on the road. The best my 2015 has done is 23! Better drag CF and all..... I should have kept my 2011...Not a happy camper!


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

The mileage is a bit disappointing especially since I was driving a Prius. The Murano does less than half as well. The best so far has been a drive of 23.8. But we have not had warm temperatures until now. I'll see what it is like on a longer highway run soon.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Got it, went to shift mode and vibration/lugging is gone. Mileage up substantially in warmer weather now the best is at 29.3 on a highway run.


----------



## rwsnc (Jul 12, 2012)

I found that the sub woofer on my 15 murano, wasn't tightened down onto the spare tire.


----------



## abmurano (Aug 11, 2015)

*Similar Problem When AC is Running*

Anyone have success diagnosing this vibration/noise problem? My 2015 Murano SL exhibits an extremely annoying vibration when idling in hot weather with AC on. I feel it it in the brake pedal and steering wheel and passengers can hear the low frequency vibration. Problem stops when AC is turned off. Nissan dealership and Nissan tech specialist have acknowledged the problem but have not been able to identify a fix. Any news would be appreciated.


----------



## Sierraree (Dec 9, 2015)

*Sierra*

I am going tomorrow to the dealer about my 2015 vibration it is bad at 45mph then kicks back in at 2000rpm at a steady 70 mph it is really bad!! I am really disappointed with this car....


----------



## alexmaster (Jan 18, 2016)

Sierraree said:


> I am going tomorrow to the dealer about my 2015 vibration it is bad at 45mph then kicks back in at 2000rpm at a steady 70 mph it is really bad!! I am really disappointed with this car....


Hi Sierra,

Could you solve this problem? I have had Murano since December 2014.My car produces the vibration and really low frequency noise when I drive with constant speed between 30 to 85 km/h. This noise and vibration causes by the CVT belt which is not perfect installed.
The dealer tried to fix it but it was unsuccessful because Nissan doesn’t allow to open CVT transmission and adjust belt. Nissan doesn’t want to fix it at all. I’ve got a letter from Nissan team where is written “After a thorough investigation of your concern, it has been determined that your vehicle is operating as designed.” According this answer Nissan designes vehicles which produce noise and vibration.


----------



## semperteneo (May 26, 2016)

any updates here? 

We just started experiencing a noise (at first seemed like wind noise) when at highway speeds. I am sensitive to the noises a car makes, and initially thought it was a drivetrain noise (wheel bearing, front passenger). 

Have had this vehicle on long trips; never experienced this until this past weekend with about 8500 on the clock.


----------



## mariocastellanos91 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm so glad I'm not alone with this. It's such an annoying sound; it drives me nuts. I had my wife drive me around to be able to move around the car and track the noise. After paying close attention I noticed that the noise was coming from the dashboard (right where the dashboard and the windshield meet. After further inspection and listening, I noticed that the noise came from the left-side windshield wiper (it would vibrate with the wind, which is why it happens when you are going at a certain speed). Also, accelerating aggressively causes the wiper to vibrate.

To test my theory, I removed the wiper and the noise disappeared, so I confirmed it was that. In an effort to solve the issue, I went ahead and replaced the windshield wipers with brand new ones, but they were cheap and it made the issue worst! So, don't go cheap on those. After buying good, solid wipers, the noise went away. I hope that helps.


----------



## Lou2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yep I have had the same vibration since new. 2017 Murano Platinum. Now 24,000 miles. Ugh. I wish the drive train in the 2017 was a smooth as my 2013. This is my 8th Murano and by far the worst. May have to switch brands. :-(


----------



## billmc (Jul 23, 2020)

2017 Murano SL, same issue, vibration around 40mph.


----------

